# SM1308 and no chuck in site!



## zoey.am (26 Feb 2009)

Hello everyone! Nice to meet you all!  

I'm new here and a beginner in the whole woodworking world.

I started out okay, bought the belt and disc sander, and then I got the Sealey SM1308, a 1000mm wood lathe...It's been a week, and the only thing my dad has been able to do is candle sticks and egg cups.
 
Getting to the point now, I was looking online for a chuck because I want to make wooden rings and bought the wrong one:
(Sealey Key Chuck for SM42) Model No: SM42 /ACC1, Description: Key Chuck (MT1)
I called them and asked which one I *should* buy for the lathe, and they said they *don't* have it. :!: 
I'm stuck with something I can't use and don't know which chuck to buy, please help.  

Thank you in advance for any replies and/or help!

Kind Regards,
Zoey


----------



## Jenx (26 Feb 2009)

Hiya Zoey ....
Just a 'welcome' from me at the moment, as I am not particularly familiar with the specifics of the equipment you describe,
but fear not ... there will be others along soon enough, with much more knowledge and experience than me, and will no doubt be able to point you in the right area.
:wink: 

Meanwhile -- brilliant to see you here. =D> 
All the best,

Alun  8)


----------



## loz (26 Feb 2009)

Hey Zoey,

What you want is either - : SM42/ACC5 ( a four jaw chuck ) 

or

SM42/ACC4 ( a collet chuck ) 

I would go for the first,

You have boughth a jacobs chuck for drilling from the tail stock.

Have Fun 

Loz !!!


----------



## John. B (26 Feb 2009)

Hello Zoey, Welcome to the forum.

Your thread size is 3/4 x 16 tpi, Axminster size is a TO 1 

They sell their precision chuck package for £166.34 which comes with 3 sets of jaws and case, including the backplate).

If you change your lathe you change the back plate for the new lathe size.

I have had one these for close on 15 years, and never had a problem. A benefit is that you can buy deferent types of jaws for it anywhere. They are quite universal.

I do realise it probably costs more than you paid for the lathe, but if you are taking up woodturning you will probably want to upgrade in the future. ( A safe bet)

Sealey or Draper sell their independent chuck #Sealey SM42/ACC5 for your lathe. I don't know how good it is but if you compare its pic with the Axmin pic they don't compare.

BTW If the company you bought the lathe off sold you that chuck with it take it back and get a refund. They must have known it would not fit :x 

I hope this is of help. :lol: 

John. B


----------



## TEP (26 Feb 2009)

Hi *Zoey*. Welcome to the forum.

I wouldn't buy the chuck that *Loz* has posted. _Sorry Loz, no offence intended_, it is a independent jaw chuck, next to useless for standard woodturning.

Considering the lathe you have, my personal choice would be something like this Charnwood chuck. They are not great chucks, but are reasonably priced and more than suitable for use on your lathe. Plus come with 2 jaws sets, and screw chuck. You can't buy more jaw sizes for it though.

If you had a more substantial lathe I would have suggested going for a more expensive chuck, but you would be looking at a starting price of around £120, and with only one set of jaws.


----------



## loz (26 Feb 2009)

TEP":68ht5gtp said:


> Hi *Zoey*
> I wouldn't buy the chuck that *Loz* has posted. _Sorry Loz, no offence intended_, it is a independent jaw chuck, next to useless for standard woodturning.
> .



LOL None taken - but could you expand on what you mean ? ( I am after all a noob myself ! )


edit --- 

Ignore that - i see what you mean, the four jaws move independant of each other - they do not tighten at the same time thus leading to uncentred work ?

Sorry Zoey - I didnt look at the picture properly - i just saw "4 JAW !!"


Regs

Loz


----------



## John. B (26 Feb 2009)

*That's* why I suggested the AXmin. (mind you, you could use it for offset turning :-k :-k :-k :-k




John. B


----------



## TEP (26 Feb 2009)

Sorry mate, I had visions of a learner buying the chuck then coming back asking how the hell it works. :lol: :lol: 

PS - *Zoey*, on my last, the best way to learn about turning is to join your local club. You'll find plenty people willing to answer questions and help you. Or second keep asking here.


----------



## loz (26 Feb 2009)

TEP":3ljg9mbt said:


> Sorry mate, I had visions of a learner buying the chuck then coming back asking how the hell it works. :lol: :lol:



No your quite right ! - I just hope she hasnt been onto Sealey ordering anything in the mean time from reading my post !!!!


----------



## loz (26 Feb 2009)

zoey.am":2ydoe9sw said:


> Hello everyone! Nice to meet you all!
> 
> Getting to the point now, I was looking online for a chuck because I want to *Do offset turning !!!!!*
> 
> ...



I kinew i was right John !


----------



## cornucopia (26 Feb 2009)

Hello and welcome  i'm in leicestershire too


----------



## The Shark (26 Feb 2009)

Hi Zoey,
I am also in Leicestershire, and a relative newcomer to woodturning, although I have been woodworking for many years.
Welcome to the forum, and I hope you get sorted.

Malc


----------



## Woodmagnet (26 Feb 2009)

Welcome Zoey, and Zoey's Dad.


----------



## zoey.am (26 Feb 2009)

Hiya!

I really appreciate all your replies/advice and the warm welcome!

I have already checked the chucks you all listed; will probably go for the Charnwood chuck (thanks *Tam*) because I have gone over my spending budget, waaay over. 
I will not be doing any offset turning (until I get the hang of the basics first) thank you very much *Loz* :wink: 

*John B.* this company that I bought the lathe from made me buy two face plates at first because they didn't mention that the lathe came with one :x and now this. I've already contacted them! Thanks for the advice, my dad's even thinking of getting another lathe, so I'll keep the Axminster in mind. 


Kindest Regards to All! 

Zoey


----------



## Richard Findley (26 Feb 2009)

Hi Zoe,

Welcome to the forum. Another Leicester lad here :wink: !!

You can't go far wrong with anything from Axminster, their service is second to none and there products are all top notch.

I have the K10 chuck which works well and isn't tooo badly priced:







This is the slightly smaller version of what John recommended.

Hope this helps,

Richard


----------



## boysie39 (27 Feb 2009)

Hiya Zoey, welcome to the forum, hope you and your Dad enjoy the lathe
you will be given all the help you need by the folks on here.
REgards Boysie.


----------



## Jonzjob (27 Feb 2009)

Welcom from me too Zoey. If you take to liking turning anywhere near as much as I do then you will love it!

I will second the Axminster kit. If you have any doubts then all you have to do is call their tech guys and they will advise you on what you need and not necessarily the most expensive! They want you to come back again!

I have a couple of 2 handed chucks and don't use them very often because you have to be a professional one handed paper hanger if the piece you are mounting in them is in any way alkward. The Axminster scroll chucks are very good and easy to handle.

A 2 handed chuck means that you need 2 tool, either bars or 'C' spanners, to mount the work in them. A scroll chuck normally uses a key similar to the one on the incorrect chuck you have and you only use 1 hand to adjust the jaws.

Good luck.


----------



## lurker (27 Feb 2009)

And yet another Leicestershire lad here

Welcome Zoey

Assuming you go for the Charnwood recommendation; are you aware you can visit their shop just off M1 junction 22 ? (near Coalville)
You can look before you buy.
Charnwood do a scroll chuck
http://www.charnwood.net/CatList.jsp?cat=33

Rutlands have theirs on offer at the moment -not sure if your spindle size is easily compatable.

My preference would be Versa chuck as it does everything the Ax does and the package is cheaper.
http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chucks_ ... chuck.html


----------

